# should I go for this bridle?



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Should I get this bridle?
http://www.tscstores.com/Latigo-Leather-Browband-Headstall-P4027.aspx


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

It's a Weaver brand headstall - it will last you for over a decade! Weaver is a decent brand and very affordable. The actual color of this latigo headstall is like a dark maroon. If you have a Tractor Supply nearby, go look at it and make sure it will match the other tack you have. They also have a color that is called 'sunset' that is more of a natural brown which is also an option.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks alright, and it seems pretty cheap too, you’d expect to pay at least 150 for a decent leather bridle here. Just keep the oil up to it and it should last.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Latigo should be dark maroon as it is tanned differently from saddles, some bridles, breastcollars, etc. If you buy it never touch oil to it. Clean it with glycerin saddle soap. Latigo is meant to withstand getting wet without getting hard when it dries. Oiling will weaken the fibers. The stitching on this headstall prevents the latigo from growing as it's inclined to so when it gets wet from rain or sweat.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Weaver One Ear Headstall Western Bridle Horse Tack | eBay
What about this one?


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that one either.  Good, simple, sturdy one- ear.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Is this one a bit lighter in color than the first one?
Weaver Leather Headstall Bridle Horse Western Working | eBay


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Latigo is more of a maroon color and the other color that you are looking at is called sunset. It is a really pretty natural medium brown color. Just google Weaver sunset collection and that should get you plenty of pictures to see the color up close.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Could I use these reins
http://www.tscstores.com/Nylon-Split-Reins-58-in-x-7-ft-Black-P3972.aspx
With this Bridle?
Weaver Leather Headstall Bridle Horse Western Working | eBay


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Is this bridle the same as the other 1 ear headstall?
US Made One Ear Western Headstall Weaver Leather | eBay
The color here looks darker.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The US Made one ear is pretty cheap all around, the one in your last posting.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> The US Made one ear is pretty cheap all around, the one in your last posting.


 Weaver One Ear Headstall Western Bridle Horse Tack | eBay I decided on this one. I like it and since im riding western, I want my tack to look western.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Honestly, if it was me, I would go for a Circle Y headstall or TexTan, the Weaver ones don't seem to be as good a leather, stay far stiffer and aggravating no matter how much they are used.

And I have some questions about the leather they are using and cutting, as it doesn't seem to lay right. 

I've been really disappointed with the one or two I have gotten over the years, but extremely satisfied with the ones I suggested.

And Hermann Oak Leather is another one, think that is name...but I like that bridle leather much better than Weaver.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Palomine said:


> Honestly, if it was me, I would go for a Circle Y headstall or TexTan, the Weaver ones don't seem to be as good a leather, stay far stiffer and aggravating no matter how much they are used.
> 
> And I have some questions about the leather they are using and cutting, as it doesn't seem to lay right.
> 
> ...


 I've bought most of my tack from weaver. I've never been disapointed with it. I have been disapointed with bridles that werent from Weaver-like one that came all the way from Germany.
I just bought a curb strap from Weaver and was pleased with the softness of the leather.


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

I love Weaver bridles! They arrive supple and last years! Go for it!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Weaver brand leather items have held up very for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

My weaver brand bridles take a lot of abuse and stand up well over the years. Love the leather and it lasts. It's not the same softness as say, my Cowperson Tack, but I pay a lot more for it! I have reinsman bridles too and I do love reinsman reins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

